# anyone have swelling



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am about 9 weeks post op from having thyroid removed. I was hyper now i'm hypo.

I have swelling of the hands, feet, puffy face around the eyes. And I think my elbows kind of feel like they are swollen.

My levels are normal range. The doctor says to give my body more time to adjust to the meds. But it seems that everytime she increased my meds...the swelling increased. Weird huh!!

Will the swelliing ever go away? Or will i be puffy forever?

J


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> I am about 9 weeks post op from having thyroid removed. I was hyper now i'm hypo.
> 
> I have swelling of the hands, feet, puffy face around the eyes. And I think my elbows kind of feel like they are swollen.
> 
> ...


What meds? And how much per day?

Do you have labs to share w/ results and the ranges to go with them?


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

synthroid 100mcg

TSH 1.92
t free 1.8

PTH 19
Calcium 9.7

I can't remember what the range is..but I remember TSH, PTH and Tfree were all on the lower end of the range.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> synthroid 100mcg
> 
> TSH 1.92
> t free 1.8
> ...


Thank you! You may wish to get in the habit of getting copies of your labs. It will help you a lot and help us a lot. Guessing is not what one wants when health is at stake. Different labs use different ranges.

Have you been on the Synthroid for 9 weeks and if not, please say how long you have been on it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Thank you! You may wish to get in the habit of getting copies of your labs. It will help you a lot and help us a lot. Guessing is not what one wants when health is at stake. Different labs use different ranges.
> 
> Have you been on the Synthroid for 9 weeks and if not, please say how long you have been on it.


And, I really can't tell w/o the range but did the doctor tell you to chew Tums or to get some sort of calcium replacement?


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been on synthroid since March 3rd..so that's about 6 weeks....post op my TSH was 12.22 and now it's 1.92

I saw the labwork myself when at the doctors yesterday...the calcium range was rough 10-38ish and mine was 19. I need to remember to ask for copies for myself.

Now I will tell you that when i got my bloodwork done I did not take my meds or any vitamins before giving blood.

I do take a calcium supplement.

The doctor feels that since I've reached normal levels so quickly (6wks) that my body just needs more time to adjust to the meds and the swelling will go away.

Currently my GP is handling my thyroid...as i can't get into the Endo until May 5th.


----------

